#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-03
<mouseclone> hello
<mouseclone> I need to ask some questions... if any one is out there
<mouseclone> the first major one is - is Ubuntu Mobile ready for prime time on a Q1U?
<larsemil> amitk: would it be worth putting ubuntu mobile on a eee with touchscreen? or would i just miss alot of functionality?
<amitk> mouseclone: ubuntu mobile should work well on the Q1
<amitk> larsemil: reports seem to suggest the ubuntu mobile works on the eee. I am not sure if the touchscreen version has open drivers though.
<larsemil> amitk: well, i get a cd with the touchscreen when i order it, and its says that there are drivers for windows and linux. so we will see
<larsemil> if it works in normal ubuntu it would work with ubuntu-mobile i guess.
<amitk> larsemil: from reports, ubuntu works well with the standard eee pc
<larsemil> this i know. using it now
<larsemil> :)
<larsemil> but dont have my touchscreen yet
<larsemil> but it would be cool to have ubuntu-mobile on it. looks good.
<amitk> larsemil: aaaah. Good. To increase the chances of success, try to find out if the touchscreen driver is open source or binary only
<larsemil> will do when i get it. maybe it works out of the box, we will see
<lool> mjg59: Cool, cheese hildon support merged; nice work!
<mjg59> lool: No problem
<mjg59> lool: It'd be good if someone could test the fast resume stuff - works for me, but I don't have any Menlow hardware
<lool> mjg59: I heard from amitk that it was working I think
<lool> amitk: ^^^
<lool> (I don't have menlow hardware either)
<mjg59> I've refactored the Intel code somewhat
<mjg59> Which makes it easier to work with
<mjg59> update-grub probably needs some special-casing for lpia, but other than that I'm optimistic
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Now that gvfs has obex support can you chnage bluez-gnome to drop the patch I added for disabling 'Browse Device..'? Also gnome-vfs-obexftp dependency can be dropped.
<Mithrandir> slytherin: hum, we have gvfs obex support in hardy already?
<lool> Mithrandir: gvfs (0.1.8svn20080227-0ubuntu1) hardy; urgency=low
<lool>   * SVN snapshot version:
<lool>     - new obexftp backend (lp: #186973)
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Yes, not sure how good it is.
<Mithrandir> shiny.
<Mithrandir> I'll get that tested&fixed then
<Mithrandir> slytherin: thanks for prodding
<slytherin> Mithrandir: As per Sebastien's comment in bug #196239 it may not be as good as expected.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196239 in gvfs "Enable Browse device again when gvfs gets released again" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196239
<smagoun> lool: do you have a minute to discuss bug 191064 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191064 in ume-config-common "Set midbrowser as the default URL handler for HTTPS" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191064
<lool> smagoun: Yes
<lool> smagoun: (If you're talking in a /query, you might need to identify with nickserv as I don't see it)
<smagoun> lool: sorry, I get interrupted in person anytime I ping someone.
<smagoun> I'm willing to prepare a new ume-config-crown-beach for that bug
<smagoun> lool: One problem with ume-c-c-b is that it needs repacking as a non-native package, and the version number in the PPA is 0.28; 0.26 is the latest upstream. Should I add an epoch to the pkg, or just clobber the version in the PPA and rebase on the upstream 0.26?
<lool> Ok, so it would be nice to make it depend on the fixed ume-config-common to ensure that people relying on ume-config-crown-beach always get the gconf settings in some way
<lool> smagoun: I see
<lool> smagoun: epoch are the real fix, but they are horrible and should be avoided if possible; do you think you could try to talk to Intel to merge our changes as new versions?
<lool> Or to release a 0.29 whatever it has? :)
<smagoun> lool: I can try to talk Intel into that, yes.  I hate epochs too. :)
<lool> smagoun: An alternative is to use some temporary ugly version numbering like 0.28+really0.26-0ubuntu1
<lool> epochs will cause more mistakes in the future, and I fear an epoch race; not counting the fact that we will have one more thing to explain WRT to versionning which is already quite complex
<smagoun> lool: I'd rather not do that, nobody ever seems to know what to do in that case
<smagoun> I'll talk to Intel..
<lool> Let's try to talk with Intel; we should have commit access to these trees I think
<smagoun> AFAIK I only have access to image-creator; are we supposed to have commit to everything?
<lool> smagoun: I think it's per module too, but I don't see a good reason they shouldn't trust us; they are uploading to our ppa after all
<lool> It's particularly painful with git because it's something not integrated with launchpad and hence our teams  :-/
<lool> (I mean we don't have any group access control or anything)
<lool> I wonder whether we should set something up on rookery or so
<lool> But then Intel wouldn't get access, ah
 * lool goes to bed now
<benj3one> night lool
<GrueMaster> davidm: ping.
<davidm> Hi GrueMaster whats up?
<GrueMaster> So, I'm going over the image you sent us Friday, and I've found a few glaring issues.
<GrueMaster> Sudo still doesn't work until the host name is added to /etc/hosts.
<GrueMaster> And the 3D drivers are not installed.
<davidm> I found out the Intel regressed our fixes by accident on the sudo issue
<davidm> We have sent in a patch to Intel to avoid that happening again.
<GrueMaster> figures.  
<GrueMaster> Don't say I said that.
<GrueMaster> :P
<GrueMaster> As to the 3D drivers, is there some licensing issue?  I know they're binary only.
<davidm> We asked to have a pach applied about a month ago, it was not done and a week ago last Friday when a bunch of stuff was dropped into the PPA a bunch of stuff either broke, or regressed.
<GrueMaster> ok
<davidm> I'll see, since we can't include them in the normal builds, but should be able to in private builds
<davidm> Wait on please
<davidm> s/on/one/
<GrueMaster> will do.
<davidm> GrueMaster, is just the userspace binary missing?
<davidm> I'm trying to figure out what did not get installed
<GrueMaster> it looks like libgl1-mesa-dri-psb, psb-video, and xorg-modules-Xpsb are missing.  I'll verify the actual file names.
<GrueMaster> I have the source tree here and can rebuild them, just noticed they weren't there.
<davidm> OK that will help, if you can verify which packages got missed I can make sure they get picked up for the private build without fail
<GrueMaster> Also, libva1 is mia.
<davidm> Given how touchy X and the kernel I just want to install exactly what is needed and no more
<GrueMaster> ok, but without these, helix is useless.
<davidm> helix is useless?  Did not realize helix was 3D, thought it was 2D interesting.
<GrueMaster> It uses the 3D engine to render the frames.
<GrueMaster> Most video hardware decoders do (nVidia, and ATI, for example).
<davidm> Well I'll take the tar ball and open the project and attempt to install the packages and have that put into the private area
<GrueMaster> I'll see about making the closed source modules into a single package.  Less confusing that way, I think.
<davidm> GrueMaster, that would be good I think, I must have missed the step while I was getting the rest straightened out.
<davidm> As soon as StevenK is online I'll get this taken care of.
<GrueMaster> ok
<mouseclone> anyone use the touch screen Eee setup on jkkmobile.blogspot.com?
<mouseclone> someone talked earlier about a touchscreen Eee
<mouseclone> using Ubuntu Mobile
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-04
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Gentle Reminder about bluez-gnome. :-D
<Mithrandir> main's frozen at the moment
<Mithrandir> it's on my list of stuff to get updated post-freeze
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Oh, you mean soft freeze for for Alpha 6? If possible can you upload it to bluetooth team ppa and announce it on mailing list so that we will no if there are any problems before package hits main archives.
<Mithrandir> I could do that, sure
<Mithrandir> slytherin: hm, I think I failed at applying the "disable" patch in the first place, so the current version in hardy should be good, I think
<slytherin> Mithrandir: Oh. I didn't check it actually. I just thought it was disabled. :-)
<Mithrandir> slytherin: I meant to disable it, but I forgot to, it seems.
<Mithrandir> (or rather, I was playing around with the gvfs-obex stuff and therefore disabled the disabling)
<slytherin> Mithrandir: So only thing that remains is dropping gnome-vfs-obexftp dependency.
<Mithrandir> yup
<GrueMaster> I have a dpkg apt-get newb question.  I have a package that is dependent on a kernel module package.  The kernel module is installed by default (as opposed to stand alone), but how do I install the other package w/o apt complaining about missing dependencies?  I can do a --ignore-depends or a --force-depends, but the next time I go to install something, apt-get wants to remove that package.
<GrueMaster> For the record, I'm an RPM wiz.
<lool> GrueMaster: You shouldn't ever --force anything
<lool> GrueMaster: If your module is provided the kernel itself instead of being standalone, then either the dependency should be relaxed to be <standalone-package> | <kernel-image-with-the-module> OR you could make the kernel package Provide: that module package name
<GrueMaster> ok.  Not sure I understand any of that.
<lool> GrueMaster: You have a dependency on something which you can't satisfy, what's something?
<mjg59> GrueMaster: If the file can be shipped without being in a standalone package, then your other package should not depend on that module package
<mjg59> GrueMaster: Instead, you should make it something like "module-package | kernel-package (>=version)"
<mjg59> GrueMaster: Where version is the first version of the kernel package that ships that module
<GrueMaster> I've got it worked around, thanks.
<GrueMaster> I find it interesting that if a package depends on another package, even if the other package is installed by different means (direct from source, part of another package, etc), there is no graceful way to tell dpkg to ignore the dependency without rebuilding.
<lool> There are many ways to workaround such as equivs or dpkg-repack, but it's usually simpler to rebuild
<kyleN> lool. got a moment to clarify for me what you meant by "the corresponding xsetting"? That is, what is it, where would I find it, and how do I set it? 
<lool> kyleN: There's a layer atop of X which allows to get X messages when some Xsettings change; it's implemented in libxsettings; Gtk+ apps listen to some settings and you can find a list by googling for gtk+ + xsettings
<lool> kyleN: I have to go for dinner
<kyleN> lool: great
<lool> It's simply not covered by any proper doc, so you'll have to dig the source
<kyleN> cheers
 * lool &
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-05
<HappyCamp> davidm, ping
<HappyCamp> davidm, any change that snapshot.ubuntu.com could have anonymous rsync access enabled?
<GrueMaster> Happycamp:  I don't think that would be possible considering there is stuff that can't be public yet in there.
<HappyCamp> GrueMaster, well I want what is on http://snapshot.ubuntu.com/ on rsync
<StevenK> In the snapshot? No there isn't.
<HappyCamp> And http is wide open from what I can see.
<GrueMaster> Oh.  I thought it was linked from the intel/canonnical wiki.
<GrueMaster> Eh, I'm tired, and I hear my beer calling.
<StevenK> It is, the explanation is there, but the snapshots are public.
<GrueMaster> oh.
<GrueMaster> At any rate, I just finished testing of the 0228 Beta 2.  Some big issues, mainly in video.  
<GrueMaster> Don will get it posted to the wiki later.
<davidm> HappyCamp, If stevenK says it's not then likely it's not, he knows more about that then I do, but why would you need it?
<davidm> GrueMaster, is that due to the lack of 3D drivers?
<GrueMaster> Partly.  Also bad helix install.  And moblin-media fails with a "can't run while docked" error?  
<StevenK> Bad Helix install?
<StevenK> I used the packages Intel made.
<GrueMaster> the helix-cip-codecs package had a script that moved software decoders to a backup directory.
<StevenK> In which case, divert them or don't install them in the first place.
<GrueMaster> They are part of the helix-dbus-server package.
<StevenK> Unpack order is undeterministic.
<GrueMaster> they aren't files that get overwritten either.  
<StevenK> So don't ship them in helix-dbus-server, or have helix-cip-codecs Depend on helix-dbus-server, and then divert them away
<HappyCamp> davidm, I would like rsync access, so that I can ........ rsync from it :)
<HappyCamp> Not critical, but would be convenient for me.
<GrueMaster> the reason for doing it this way is so that video playback can be added as new hardware decoders are released.
<GrueMaster> This is the third engineering drop.  It adds support for MPEG4 and VC1.  Previous drop added h264.  First drop was MPEG-2.
<StevenK> GrueMaster: There are mechanisms provided by dpkg already for this, you divert away the ones that will be replaced. This means if, for example, helix-dbus-server gets upgraded and helix-cip-codecs don't, the hardware accelerated codecs don't get overwritten.
<GrueMaster> they are entirely different files.
<GrueMaster> that's the problem
<StevenK> But they have the same filename
<GrueMaster> no, they do not.
<StevenK> You just don't want Helix to use them
<StevenK> ?
<GrueMaster> for example, libipp_hx_vc1vd.sop replaces wmv9*.so
<StevenK> Right, so your preinst/postrm in helix-cip-codecs is making assumptions that helix-dbus-server is already unpacked.
<GrueMaster> yes.
<StevenK> Which is bad. Pre-Depend on it
<GrueMaster> hey, I just report the issues.  I'll let you and rusty work out the logistics.
<GrueMaster> And from what I can tell, both helix-dbus-server and helix-cip-codecs deb packages are built from the same tree.
<GrueMaster> The only source we have access to is helix-dbus-server.  the soft codecs come from another source.
<GrueMaster> and the hardware decoders (CIP) are given to us as binary only as well.
<StevenK> I'm not sure what you're getting at.
<GrueMaster> All I'm doing is taking a beta image that was provided by you and David, and reporting the results of my testing.
<GrueMaster> I have to leave.  See you all online tomorrow.
<davidm> Interesting, StevenK we clearly need to get better information from Intel
 * StevenK nods
<StevenK> It's a packaging issue
<StevenK> Well, it can made into one
<StevenK> can be. I swear I can type some days
<mjg59> Hey, if teaching the intricacies of .deb packaging was easy, n-m wouldn't take so long
<StevenK> n-m being Debian NM or Network Mangler? :-)
<mjg59> Ha
<mjg59> Debian n-m
<StevenK> I thought so, but best to check. :-)
<mjg59> But yeah, it just sounds like a pre-depends
<StevenK> Or different packaging.
 * StevenK will investigate closely after dealing with the daily builds.
<MutantBC> hello
<MutantBC> im interested in ubuntu mobile
<MutantBC> to load to our 7" devices
<MutantBC> is there a way how we can install ubuntu mobile to usb flash  built-in to motherboard
<rustyl> MutantBC, how is the flash exposed to the operating system?
<rustyl> for example... if you are talking about the tiny flash part that most desktop boards use for the BIOS, then the answer is normally no since the BIOS locks write access to prevent the BIOS from getting corrupted by system software
<rustyl> MutantBC, but... if you are talking about a device that uses a solid state disk (SSD) for system software, then yea... it just looks like a hard drive to the OS
<MutantBC> i believe the device is using the SSD
<MutantBC> right now we're using a via C7-M processor
<MutantBC> via vx800U chipset
<MutantBC> right now im downloading the menlow_full_install_usb.img installer
<MutantBC> we have a system storage of 2gb NAN flash (SLC)
<MutantBC> the menlow_full_install_usb.img, i've burned it to a normal CD-RW and will try to install to our 7" device using a dvd-rom...i hope the installation is straight forward
<MutantBC> rustyl, when will UME be release in full version? right now, its in alpha release right?
<MutantBC> hello all
<MutantBC> im having a problem writing the image file to the CD
<MutantBC> i've download the .img from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/hardy/menlow_crownbeach/current/
<StevenK> MutantBC: The image is meant to be installed via a USB flash drive.
<StevenK> It isn't an iso
<MutantBC> but when I try to burned it to CD, empty files in the CD
<StevenK> Yes, because the image is a VFAT filesystem.
<MutantBC> oh i see
<MutantBC> is there a way I can write it to CD?
<MutantBC> or is there a windows tool to write http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/hardy/menlow_crownbeach/current/ to usb flash drive?
<StevenK> rawrite should be able to do it
<StevenK> I *think*. I'm not certain since I've not tried.
<MutantBC> ok
<MutantBC> so i have to have ubuntu/kubuntu 7.10 desktop version installed on a PC then use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/CreatingAnImageForUMEDevice
<MutantBC> to create an ISO CD?
<StevenK> That will still create a VFAT img
<MutantBC> how do I make an installer?
<StevenK> I have no idea about that, sorry.
<MutantBC> is there a way how we can create an iso for ubunto mobile?
<MutantBC> i've downloaded an img file from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/hardy/menlow_full/current/
<MutantBC> where can I download the iso version of this img?
<MutantBC> anyone?
<MutantBC>  is there a way how we can create an iso for ubunto mobile?
<MutantBC> i've downloaded an img file from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/hardy/menlow_full/current/
<MutantBC> where can I download the iso version of this img?
<StevenK> There isn't one, I'm afraid
<MutantBC> ok
<MutantBC> i've use the rawrite 
<MutantBC> the one you suggest
<MutantBC> after doing dd to rewrite .img file to usb flash drive
<MutantBC> do i have to instantiate any script/batch file from the usb flash drive?
<StevenK> Just boot off it
<MutantBC> i got missing operating system
<StevenK> It will wipe everything off the hard drive it finds
<MutantBC> i got missing operating system when i boot it from usb flash drive
<MutantBC> is there something missing?
<MutantBC> the rawrite parameters im using are
<MutantBC> dd if=my path\menlow_full_install-usb.img of=\\.\usbpath: bs=1M
<MutantBC> the files inside .img file extracted to the usb flash drive
<StevenK> You should use of=/dev/sdb or so
<MutantBC> but when I tried to boot it from the 7" device, it says Missing operating system
<larsemil> whats menlow? the projectname?
<larsemil> aha the platform
<MutantBC> im using windows right now
<MutantBC> this of=/dev/sdb is for linux OS command line
<MutantBC> im using windows right now
<MutantBC> ill try to download the gutsy version of ubuntu mobile
<MutantBC> and will try to extract it to usb flash drive and boot it to the 7" device
<MutantBC> have anyone successfully installed ubuntu mobile to a 7" system storage NAND flash?
<MutantBC> :(
<larsemil> this channel is not so active. but did you try the image-creator tool in gutsy made for this purpose?
<amitk> MutantBC: is this an x86-based system?
<MutantBC> larsemil: I havent tried the image-creator tool
<MutantBC> I've emailed ubuntu on where to download the ubuntu mobile and he just point to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/hardy/menlow_full/current/
<MutantBC> i've also tried the gutsy
<MutantBC> but failed to boot on the 7" device
<larsemil> MutantBC: well it is a pre-alpha or something like this isnt it?
<MutantBC> amitk: yes its x86
<MutantBC> larsemil:i think its a pre-alpha
<larsemil> i just mean - dont expect to much. :)
<larsemil> MutantBC: you trying to run it on a eeepc?
<MutantBC> :D
<MutantBC> im too excited to test it to the 7" device
<MutantBC> similar device
<MutantBC> similar to eeepc
<MutantBC> ;)
<larsemil> if you get it running send me a pm. got a eee and would like to try
<MutantBC> sure
<MutantBC> but i've installed the xubuntu alpha release though
<larsemil> i have xubuntu running on mine. :)
<larsemil> not hardy though
<MutantBC> okies
<MutantBC> but wireless not detected
<MutantBC> seems i have to find a driver
<MutantBC> i hope i can make the ubuntu mobile work on this device
<smagoun> asac: did tonyespy talk to you about network manager ftbfs (bug 194546)? It's a blocker for us right now, do you have time to take a look?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194546 in network-manager "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194546
<asac> smagoun: if its ftbfs because of libnl, i will upload 0.6.6 RC2 today - that should fix it
<smagoun> asac: it's the libnl problem, yup. Thanks for the info. Would you mind letting tony or me know when you're done with the upload? Thanks.
<asac> smagoun: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/network-manager/upstream.0.6.x
<asac> if you want to try a spin
<asac> aeh sorry
<asac> :)
<asac> wrong branch
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/network-manager/ubuntu.0.6.x
<asac> hmm ... my push did not succeed for some reason
 * asac looking
<asac_> smagoun: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/network-manager/ubuntu.0.6.x
<asac_> now its up
<asac_> still UNRELEASED though
<asac_> testing appreciated ;)
<smagoun> asac_: Thanks! Tony + I will take a look today.
<GrueMaster> davidm: ping
<davidm> GrueMaster, on-phone now I'll ping you
<GrueMaster> k
<tonyespy> ChickenCutlass: we gave them 2.6.24-8-lpia to build their drivers... just sent you an email w/the details
<davidm> amitk, ping
<GrueMaster> lool ping
<lool> GrueMaster: pong
<lool> GrueMaster: BTW, you can ask directly, this allows me to respond immediately when I see it
<GrueMaster> Packaging question.  How do I specify a dependency on a kernel module that is either in a stand alone package or in the linux-ubuntu-modules package?
<lool> GrueMaster: With "|" you can list OR dependencies
<mjg59> GrueMaster: Depends: my-module-package | linux-kernel-package (>=2.6.24-bonghits)
<lool> e.g. python (>= 2.5) | python-elementtree means either you need python >= 2.5 or you need the other package
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I'll give it a whirl.
<lool> Make sure you version the kernel dep properly to ensure you have the module
<GrueMaster> I'm building Beta 8 of the video drivers for testing.  I wanted to make sure the packages are not going to mess up apt-get later down the road (like they do now).
<agoliveira> mjg59: Are you all set to the Bossa conference?
<mjg59> agoliveira: Yup
<lool> mjg59: And? how is it?!
<mjg59> lool: Bossa? A week away :)
<lool> haha
<mjg59> I'm not in Brazil yet
<agoliveira> mjg59: Cool. See you there then.
<lool> agoliveira: Is that geographically near you?
<agoliveira> lool: Do you call 3500km near? :)
<lool> Brazil is too big
<agoliveira> lool: I'll post a notice on the ML. I was wating for some confirmations as I had to do a lot of things in a very short notice.
<agoliveira> mjg59: Are you staying at the conference venue, the resort?
<mjg59> Yup
<agoliveira> mjg59: Lucky man :)
<agoliveira> I'll be at the hotel next door so to speak. The resort is way too expensive.
 * davidm is away: Lunch
<lool> rustyl: Are you around?
 * davidm is back (gone 00:30:38)
<rustyl> lool, i've been in the lab
<rustyl> lool, but i'm back at my computer now
<rustyl> lool, fyi... i hand built moblin-applets in the project root, and then just installed that package in the target.  I haven't tried creating a new target from scratch since you uploaded the new version of libxklavier to the ppa
<lool> rustyl: Okay
<rustyl> lool, btw, i just got through testing the new image in the lab, and I am seeing some really funny touchscreen behavior.  Do you guys have CB touchscreens?
<lool> rustyl: I personally don't have one (yet)
<lool> rustyl: I think some people have
<lool> rustyl: I heard some people received "LCD"s with a very short cable
<amitk> davidm: pong
<GrueMaster> amtik:  davidm wanted to ask why linux-headers-2.6.24-10[-lpia] was mia from the repository.
<GrueMaster> It started as my question, he was going to forward to you.
<amitk> GrueMaster: from the hardy-repo? or ppa? or snapshot?
<GrueMaster> Not sure where.  I was trying to build a kernel module for the Beta2 drop I got Friday.  apt-get install linux-headers didn't list the correect version for the build I was given.
<amitk> GrueMaster: Hardy has moved on to -11 (though it should be identical to -10 as far as lpia is concerned)
<davidm> amitk, you are already talking over the issue :-)
<GrueMaster> Ok, but won't building against -11 fail to load on -10?  I usually get symbol mismatch errors.
<amitk> (I am currently working on the intregrating new changes into Ubuntu - should happen by Friday)
<amitk> GrueMaster: I have to know what you are testing against - but in principle, yes, -11 modules will complain on -10
<amitk> IIRC, snapshot has -10
<GrueMaster> I have the beta2 image from davidm that was built on 0228.  The repository lists don't show the kernel version it was built with.
<GrueMaster> If the kernel moved, ok (I guess).
<GrueMaster> Seems bad in that it breaks daily builds and snapshots like this.
<GrueMaster> Oh, wait.  Now they're showing up in apt-get.  Weird.
<GrueMaster> nope, scratch that last.  missread the listing.
<GrueMaster> I'm currently seeing 2.6.24-4-lpia, 2.6.24-6-lpia, 2.6.24-8-lpia, and 2.6.24-11-lpia
<amitk> Beta2 has -a 10 kernel - so pointing to snapshot.ubuntu.com should show your -10.
<amitk> GrueMaster: http://snapshot.ubuntu.com/lpia/ports/pool/main/l/linux/
<GrueMaster> So I need to add that to the sources,list?  Seems odd that I should have to modify a snapshot in this way.
<amitk> GrueMaster: if you are seeing -11, you are working against hardy rather than the snapshot. lool, StevenK should be able to answer about the contents of the snapshot image.
<amitk> davidm: ^^^
 * GrueMaster is really confused
 * amitk is too, intel was supposed to be working against the snapshot
<GrueMaster> this is an image drop provided by davidm.
<GrueMaster> I'm not building a new image, just working with a beta image provided.
<davidm> The image we drop is hardy and ppa
<davidm> We have made snapshots available to Intel but we never build to the snapshot.
<GrueMaster> So, this image you provided me (through Don Johnson) is broken?  I really don't understand.
<amitk> davidm: then who is the snapshot for?
<davidm> Our daily builds are hardy & ppa, the last drop to intel was from the snapshot at the moment it was snapshotted
<davidm> the snapshots are for Intel to work against
<GrueMaster> That's what I thought.  Unfortunately, if I can't add devel environments to the project used to create that snapshot, it's pointless.
<davidm> Our milestones will come from hardy & ppa when ever possible and snapshots only if Intel has a change that breaks the hardy & ppa version
<amitk> davidm: shouldn't sources.list be modified to point to the snapshot then?
<davidm> I thought it was, will have to ask StevenK it was the first time we tried this
<davidm> amitk, this was the first build that we attempted post the big Intel drop
<GrueMaster> fortunately, I had a build environment from a few days earlier to build against.
<davidm> and we had to fix a bunch of stuff since the drop was not validated to hardy
<GrueMaster> but other developers may not have this, so I need a solution prior to posting this internally for distribution.
<amitk> davidm: right
<davidm> GrueMaster, how are you thinking this image is getting used?
<amitk> GrueMaster:  I am afraid I can't really help here if the image is pointing to Hardy+PPA. It _will_ pick up newer packages. We better wait for StevenK who should be up in a few hours.
<GrueMaster> Other driver developers (comms, usb client, dabney, etc).
<GrueMaster> amitk:  the thing I don't get is the headers used to be there.  I do daily snapshots of hardy+ppa, and that is how I was able to build today.
<davidm> So you looking for an image that is from snapshot hardy & snapshot ppa that will not change at all?  Until you are done using it and have to pickup changes from current hardy?
<GrueMaster> I happened to have a build on 0227 that had the correct kernel headers.
<GrueMaster> The thing is, I can go back to a snapshot from 0201 that uses 2.6.24-6-lpia and still pull the headers.  Just not for this snapshot.
<davidm> We did not have a snapshot at that time
<davidm> IS that an internal snapshot?
<GrueMaster> No, it is a daily build that I do through MIC to the external repos.
<amitk> GrueMaster: the old version will disappear when a new one is uploaded to the archive
<GrueMaster> It is the same that joe public has access to.
<GrueMaster> amitk:  Then why is the older versions showing up now?
<amitk> GrueMaster: I am confused. You said it wasn't showing up. :)
<GrueMaster> no, I said 2.6.24-10 is not showing up.
<davidm> GrueMaster, what is it that you are looking for going forward?  A build made from a snapshot of hardy and a snapshot of the ppa for developers to use as a base to develop drivers?
<GrueMaster> 2.6.24-4, 2.6.24-6, 2.6.24-8, and 2.6.24-11 are available.
<GrueMaster> Here's the scenerio:
<GrueMaster> you give us a snapshot that I test.  It is then made available internally to developers.
<GrueMaster> If they get it 2-4 weeks after it is created, they still need to be able to build and test off it.
<GrueMaster> We had to stop providing moblin snapshots as they were changing weekly and dropping all older revs.
<GrueMaster> We have multiple groups internally that use these.  TME's, marketing, developers (outside SSG), etc.
<GrueMaster> They don't want to upgrade their images weekly, though, so they pull once a month.
<GrueMaster> or whenever their schedule allows.
<amitk> GrueMaster: Since StevenK did the snapshotting, we really should wait for him. I am a measly kernel guy, he understands more about how the archive works.
<davidm> OK, by using the snapshot of hardy and the snapshot of the ppa they can achive that
<GrueMaster> At any rate, if you chroot into the project that the beta2 snapshot was created from, you should be able to apt-get install any devel package you need to develop and test against that snapshot.
<davidm> Those are not changing
 * GrueMaster is back.
<lool> rustyl: Hmm two of my messages were waiting for moderation on the dev@moblin list and were just rejected
<lool> This is because they were cross posts between ubuntu-mobile@ and dev@moblin
<lool> rustyl: Is moblin enforcing some strict closed post policy?  Am I expected to send them again?
<rustyl> lool, hmmm
<lool> rustyl: Should I talk to someone else? :)
<rustyl> HappyCamp, HappyCamp_ubuntu ... your managing the dev@moblin.org list, right?
<HappyCamp> yep
<rustyl> looks like we are getting some kind of backlog?
<HappyCamp> lool, whoops my bad
<HappyCamp> I assumed it was a non-subscribed issue
<HappyCamp> lool, I just changed it to not care about number of recipients
<lool> HappyCamp: I don't think it was the number of recipients, it was my sending address
<lool> I use @ubuntu.com as from on ubuntu lists, but not otherwise
<HappyCamp> lool, yes it does stop on that
<HappyCamp> It is a closed email list, in that addresses have to be subscribed in order to send.
<lool> So it was held for moderation for most of today, and poof
<HappyCamp> Anti-spam measure
<HappyCamp> I just reject them and make people subscribe if they want to send.
<lool> :-/
<HappyCamp> You can subscribe mutliple accounts and set them to not receive email.  Then you can send from them.
<lool> I'll try to do this
<HappyCamp> Trust me, we get a lot of spam to the mailing list lool.  
<HappyCamp> This blocks it out, luckily.
<lool> I'm moderator for a 10 or so mailman lists :)
<lool> But then not with the same mail filtering I guess
<HappyCamp> I also run bogofilter on it too, so that I don't get bothered with most of the moderator requests.
<lool> How many requests do you get per day?
<HappyCamp> Well with the bogofilter stuff, only around 2-5.  So I then train bogofilter if it is spam/ham
<HappyCamp> If bogofilter thinks it is spam it goes in /dev/null.  If unsure it gets moderated.
<HappyCamp> lool, so far are mailing list has received 5308 spam messages since about August of 2007
<HappyCamp> Very few, if any, have actually made it to the mailing list.
<asac> smagoun: the bits are avail in hardy now.
<smagoun> asac: Thanks! tonyespy ^^^
<rustyl> is is anyone here noticed that gnome-volume-manager on hardy+ppa is not working?  This results in USB keys / MMC memory cards not getting auto-mounted, which means the media import utility is not getting kicked off
<rustyl> i can see via ps that the gnome-volume-manager process is defunct
<tonyespy> rustyl: yea...we had a discussion about this yesterday... it has something to do with ConsoleKit & the fact that we're not running gdm.  ChickenCutlass is working on a short-term solution for our customer-build.  We'll try and get something pushed to the PPA soon thereafter
<tonyespy> rustyl: if you want, email mike ( aka ChickenCutlass ) and he can give you more details
<rustyl> tonyespy, as long as somebody is on it then that's fine by me. 
<tonyespy> rustyl: cool
<rustyl> StevenK, have you guys started integrating libva yet?  I don't see it in hardy or the ppa, but this is what the hardware accelerated codecs use to access the hardware
<davidm> rustyl, which license is it under?  We are waiting for clearance from the Intel legal to include the 3D stuff and it will only be in a private build due to the click through license restrictions.
 * rustyl checks the license
<mjg59> libva is supposed to be open, I believe
<mjg59> The Poulsbo parts may not be
<rustyl> yes, it's open... looks like the boilerplate MIT license
<rustyl> the code is hosting on freedesktop (not sure of the url), but we also have it on moblin
<mjg59> But the idea is that libva will be the standard infrastructure for video media acceleration
<inuka_desk> ping amitk..
<rustyl> http://moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/libva.git;a=blob;f=COPYING;h=765e825d5d0803f37c10214af6feeba038dee29f;hb=HEAD
<rustyl> that's the COPYING file
<rustyl> davidm, StevenK, fyi... the up stream source (unpackaged) is hosted at http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=libva.git;a=tree
<rustyl> if you guys want, i can push a packaged version to the ppa, or let somebody else do the packaging.  We just happen to have it packaged from our gutsy based build on moblin
<rustyl> not that we are adding any patches
<davidm> OK, we will need to figure out what pieces are open and free and what is under the click license that we can't distribute
<rustyl> libva is completely open
<davidm> I have libva1_0.28-3_lpia.deb that I got from ARMS and it was contained within the click through license so I did not look closer at the package to see it's specific license
<rustyl> oh... didn't realize it was distributed by arms... seems kind of silly, it's up on freedesktop
<davidm> It was all part of the 3D package, but since you pointed this out, I'll ask Steve/Loïc to have a look to see what we can put into the base distro 
<davidm> Anything open I'd like in the base distro, anything else is a headache that has to go a different route.
<GrueMaster> libva is open, but useless w/o the 3D drivers and firmware.
<GrueMaster> For example, helix CIP codecs will call libva, with in turn loads psb-video.  Since psb-video is closed source, helix will fail regardless of libva installed or not.
<rustyl> GrueMaster, true, but that doesn't mean that the package should be forced to live a live of restricted apt repositories
<GrueMaster> I guess I'm just leaning more towards open source.  If you can't use it, why install it?  Thankfully, I just get to muck with the code.  Let someone higher up dictate policy.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-06
<Valerie> hey
<Valerie> how do i get ubuntu mobile on my dell axim x5
<Valerie> ?
<StevenK> Looks like an ARM device
<nrp> it is
<nrp> if she stayed a bit longer, i would have suggested familiar linux
<MutantBC> hi
<MutantBC> which one is for x86 ubuntu mobile from this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/releases/7.10/pre-alpha/
<MutantBC> is it the menlow_crownbeach_install-usb or menlow_full_install-usb
<MutantB1> which one is for x86 ubuntu mobile from this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/releases/7.10/pre-alpha/
<MutantB1> ?
<MutantB1> which one is for x86 ubuntu mobile from this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/releases/7.10/pre-alpha/
<MutantB1> anyone?
<MutantB1> :(
<MutantB1> which one is for x86 ubuntu mobile from this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/releases/7.10/pre-alpha/
<mjg59> MutantB1: That depends on what hardware you have. If you have a Q1U, use the Q1U image. If you have a Menlow prototype, use the Menlow image. If you have neither of the above, you'll have to build one yourself
<MutantB1> what is menlow prototype? im using similar specs to the eeePC
<mjg59> You'll need to build a custom image right now, I believe
<MutantB1> for the chipset where using VIA VX800U
<MutantB1> how can I do that, do i have to have ubuntu install first then follow the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<dholbach> good morning
<amitk> smagoun: still can't get the kernel, I am using this command: git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git moblin-kernel-2.6.24
<smagoun> amitk: I tried the same thing without the trailing 'moblin-kernel-2.6.24', it WFM
<amitk> hmm.. nevermind, Intel can confirm regarding the patch later this evening.
<lool> rustyl: I think you are not registered with freenode; this means all your /queries wont be visible to registered users; could it be preventing your messages to reach davidm_?
<sodarock_home> amitk: You can pull from moblin.org via rsync if http doesn't work.
<sodarock_home> Oh nevermind, I see you are using rsync
<rustyl> lool, yea, i know i'm not registered on freenode
<davidm_> rustyl, we checked the registered owner has not shown up on FreeNode in better then 3 years, if you send an email to the FreeNode folks they will likely free up rustyl for you to register.
<rustyl> davidm_, yea, i should do that
<davidm_> I had to do the same for davidm
<davidm> I have davidm, davidm_ and davidm__ registered.  Makes life easier if I get bumped from my connection
 * rustyl reads over the freenode FAQ
<GrueMaster> davidm:  did we ever come up with a solution to the beta image issue?
<davidm> Well future images will be pulled from the snapshot of both hardy and ppa so they will remain stable for quite a long time.
<GrueMaster> ok
<davidm> So we will pull snapshots of them, then build from the snapshots so there is no possibility of getting something into the image that is not already frozen.
<davidm> I think that will get you what you are looking for GrueMaster 
<GrueMaster> the main thing is being able to pull devel tools into the image for developers.
<GrueMaster> like the kernel headers that match the kernel in the image.
<bfiller> davidm: are we having a meeting?
<alek_desk> yeah, same question.
<davidm> Yes
<davidm> lool, is going to run it today
<lool> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 17:03. The chair is lool.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<lool> let us review last week action items
<lool> [topic] patm to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB by 13 March.
<MootBot> New Topic:  patm to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB by 13 March. 
<davidm> lool, patm will not have time to start on this until next week
<lool> patm: Did you manage to generate bootcharts in both scenarii?
<lool> Ok, carrying on the action then
<davidm> Good enough
<lool> [action] patm to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB by 13 March. [cted]
<MootBot> ACTION received:  patm to to produce boot charts for squashfs vs ext3 for hardy CB by 13 March. [cted] 
<lool> [topic] asac to provide the general algorithm for converting .po files to xpi structures and provide with example input files to mobile list email.
<MootBot> New Topic:  asac to provide the general algorithm for converting .po files to xpi structures and provide with example input files to mobile list email. 
<lool> I saw the wiki page produced by asac 
<lool> Does someone have the URL?
<lool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LaunchpadTranslationSupport
<lool> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LaunchpadTranslationSupport
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/LaunchpadTranslationSupport 
<davidm> We got the demo files yesterday
<lool> This is material for davidm and agoliveira to work on the scripts
<davidm> so we (adilson and I will get started next week)
<lool> So the action on asac is closed
<davidm> yes
<lool> [topic] davidm & agoliveira to look at what asac provides and get script written by 13 March that does conversion of .po files to xpi structures.
<MootBot> New Topic:  davidm & agoliveira to look at what asac provides and get script written by 13 March that does conversion of .po files to xpi structures. 
<lool> davidm: As I understand it, you received sample data only recently and didn't have time to start on the implementation
<davidm> Correct
<lool> So i'm carrying it on for next week
<davidm> and adilson is on holiday until monday
<davidm> Yes please
<lool> [action] davidm & agoliveira to look at what asac provides and get script written by 13 March that does conversion of .po files to xpi structures. [cted]
<MootBot> ACTION received:  davidm & agoliveira to look at what asac provides and get script written by 13 March that does conversion of .po files to xpi structures. [cted] 
<lool> [topic] kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains, and list where the gettext domains are in maemo.
<MootBot> New Topic:  kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains, and list where the gettext domains are in maemo. 
<kyleN> i am working on automating this.
<lool> kyleN: Did you manage to look into the maemo SVN and build such maps
<lool> Nice
<kyleN> carry over please
<lool> kyleN: Please get in touch with me if you're stuck on parts of it
<kyleN> ok
<lool> [action] kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains, and list where the gettext domains are in maemo. [cted]
<MootBot> ACTION received:  kyleN to prepare a mapping of hildon source packages to gettext domains, and list where the gettext domains are in maemo. [cted] 
<lool> [topic] Mithrandir to split up remaining Hildon packages that need to be upgraded amongst everybody except people who claim they are busy with other things. Loïc to get involved in this. (carryover address this week in email)
<MootBot> New Topic:  Mithrandir to split up remaining Hildon packages that need to be upgraded amongst everybody except people who claim they are busy with other things. Loïc to get involved in this. (carryover address this week in email) 
<lool> I did this this morning; sorry, it was quite late
<lool> I updated the "Assigned" people on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Hildon2%2e0
<bfiller> lool: great, thanks
<lool> mjg59, StevenK, agoliveira, bfiller, smagoun, horaceli and me have items on that page
<lool> I couldn't tell about hildon-help; does someone know about its status?
<bfiller> kyleN: ^^
<kyleN> a wise man once said: if thesoftware is good you don't need help
<lool> bspencer: Thanks for giving us some horaceli cycles to work on these updates; I assigned two modules to him (as many as to other folks)
<bfiller> kyleN: funny coming from a tech writer :)
<kyleN> as far as I know there are no provision for onboard help in mobile
<kyleN> tech writer is only one of my hats
<bspencer> lool, sound fair
<lool> bfiller: The tech writer then relaxes :)
<bfiller> kyleN: of course :)
<bfiller> kyleN: but can you look into hildon-help?
<kyleN> I'll take a peek
<bfiller> gracias
<lool> kyleN: It would be nice if you could look at what it carries whether it would be useful for us etc.
<lool> [action] kyleN to look into hildon-help; what's is useful for and whether we should package it for UME
<MootBot> ACTION received:  kyleN to look into hildon-help; what's is useful for and whether we should package it for UME 
<lool> I'm not actionning everybody with assigned packages; instead I propose to add an action for us to review progress on hildon 2.0 next week
<lool> Sounds alright to the parties?  :)
<bfiller> sounds good to me
<lool> [action] lool review progress on Hildon 2.0 updates next week
<MootBot> ACTION received:  lool review progress on Hildon 2.0 updates next week 
<lool> Anything else to add on the topic?
<lool> Okely, moving to next topic
<lool> [topic] mawhalen to follow up on when theme tools are updated, and then gen a new theme using the tools with sabotage (Shane Bryan) (carryover)
<MootBot> New Topic:  mawhalen to follow up on when theme tools are updated, and then gen a new theme using the tools with sabotage (Shane Bryan) (carryover) 
<lool> mawhalen: Are you around?
<lool> sabotage: ^^^
<mawhalen> lool: yes, is Shane here?
<bspencer> sabotage, ping
<sabotage> pong
<sabotage> sorry was in another desktop
<bspencer> sabotage, do you see the question above?
<sabotage> mawhalen and I discussed this by email, and we have a gap on the tools side...there is currently no schedule
<kyleN> minor clarification: the point is that moblin doesn't have up to date files needed by hildon theme tools, so you can't modify the theme using the tools
<sabotage> The Theme Guide is my only focus at this time
<mawhalen> sabotage: what is the status of the guide?
<sabotage> still 0.6, but I've incorporated the edits from Noel
<sabotage> and Kyle and I chatted last week and I am adding/rearranging per his input
<kyleN> sabotage: can you please address my point above?
<sabotage> One question to all, would this be better to release as a document (PDF) or as HTML?
<sabotage> it's some 25 pages right now
<kyleN> depends on the audience, both maybe?
 * sabotage reads kyleN's question
<bspencer> sabotage, depends on if we want collaboration.  If we do, a wiki is best.
<bspencer> but PDF or HTML is fine if it is perfect
<sabotage> agreed bspencer , but we don't have a wiki ;)
<lool> +1 on bspencer 
<bspencer> ok.  so we will have a guide in some format soon...  0.7 on the way
<davidm> bspencer, who do you see as the collaboration parties, the entire community or ??
<sabotage> kyleN: I'm not sure I understand your point?
<sabotage> can you rephrase
<kyleN> layout.tx and tempalte.png aren't up to date, right? so you can't use hildon theme tools i thought?
<sabotage> correct
<bspencer> davidm, people who care.  For now we'll release a PDF and work on the wiki aspect.
<sabotage> and I address that in the doc as something to be solved but we need to collaborate on it
<davidm> bspencer, OK the ubuntu wiki is open as the the shared wiki
<kyleN> so my question is what moblin's plans are for providing up to date files needed to use hildon theme tools to modify the theme
<sabotage> I have several proposals, varying from making moblin themes an "add-on" over hildon, with it's own tools
<sabotage> to modifying hildon tools to work with more than one layout and template file
<sabotage> to forking hildon tools to do what we want
<lool> sabotage: Who's deciding which option you'll follow?
<sabotage> last option is least favorabl for hopefully obvious reasons
<lool> Are you investigating on your side or waiting for moblin or UME discussion?
<sabotage> I'm documenting the options with pros/cons
<sabotage> but it really should be decided in a broader audience
<sabotage> I'd love to do this all on a wiki
<kyleN> perhaps when you've completed documenting the options we can convene folks to review/discuss/decide
<lool> sabotage: Can we ask for a preview of the current guide and your draft comparison of the options?
<sabotage> mawhalen: will I need to deal with legal disclaimers and such if I put this on a wiki like I do today with the document form 
<mawhalen> sabotage: no problem, we can easily do that
<lool> sabotage: Perhaps you could send us the links to your documents on the mailing-list(s) and we would schedule a meeting to discuss the options or comment on the mailing-list or simply review them during a meeting?
<sabotage> sure, I offered it to folks at the PDX sprint, but only bfiller and kyleN seemed interested
<sabotage> lool: currently it is not on the wed, so would have to be in odt or pdf form
<sabotage> unless I can get approval to post in html or wiki form
<lool> I guess that's fine; you can probably attach it as a file on the wiki
<lool> (If it's ok to redistribute the pdf on the wiki)
<sabotage> ok, so someone direct me to the right wiki to put it on
<lool> sabotage: Create a page such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/ThemeToolsGuide
<sabotage> mawhalen: I'll work with you to ensure that the current version is not a risk to us, and where we want to post it
<lool> Then describe with a couple of sentences the subjects of the guide and attach it
<sabotage> ok, I'll figure it out lool and send a message to the list
<davidm> if there is a legal issue use the shared private wiki until the lawyers can sign off
<lool> sabotage: Can we give you an action to send an intermediate version of the guide and a draft of the options for implementation as links to the mailing-list for next week?
<davidm> But I hope it can just be public
<lool> sabotage: Sounds good
<sabotage> lool yes
<lool> And next week we can discuss how we go forward with the tpoic
<sabotage> ok, davidm, I'll work with mawhalen to determine where we can start with it
<lool> [action] sabotage to provide drafts of themes tools guide and implementation options as links on the mailing-list
<MootBot> ACTION received:  sabotage to provide drafts of themes tools guide and implementation options as links on the mailing-list 
<davidm> sabotage, good enough
<mawhalen> sabotage: there shouldn't be any reason this can't be posted.  I see nothing stopping this and will work with sabotage 
<lool> Anything else on this subject?
<lool> bfiller, kyleN perhaps?
<sabotage> but by next week it will either be on moblin.org, wiki.ubuntu.com or the private wiki
<sabotage> ok?
<kyleN> i have one point
<bfiller> I'm good
<lool> kyleN: 
<lool> kyleN: Go ahead
<kyleN> we don't use gnome-settings-deamon in mobile so monitoring changes to gconf key that sets the current gtk-theme doesn't work
<kyleN> I'll look more into it for later discussion
<ToddBrandt> kyleN: we have moblin-settings-daemon
<kyleN> ToddBrandt: it doesn't work in this respect currently though
<ToddBrandt> It can perform that function if we turn the functionality on
<kyleN> turn it on
<kyleN> please
<ToddBrandt> ok
<ToddBrandt> :)
<sabotage> ok, getting risque...
<lool> You want an action?
<kyleN> and, which of the two possible gtk_theme keys will it monitor
<kyleN> or
<ToddBrandt> we made our own, one sec, lemme get them
<sabotage> at least two
<lool> [action] ToddBrandt to turn on moblin-settings-daemon's watching of the gtk theme gconf keys
<MootBot> ACTION received:  ToddBrandt to turn on moblin-settings-daemon's watching of the gtk theme gconf keys 
<kyleN>  /desktop/moblin/interface/gtk_theme
<ToddBrandt> yea that one
<sabotage> this is the kind of discussion btw, that needs to happen to complete the theme guide...it's the details that I am still missing
<ToddBrandt> also: /desktop/moblin/interface/icon_theme
<kyleN> great. 
<sabotage> so we should capture these in the log, do we log these meetings?
<kyleN> sabotage: we can chat about this too
<kyleN> I've been experimenting
<davidm> sabotage, this meeting is fully logged and recorded
<sabotage> ok, email me with a time to chat...I;ve been busy on other work and not on chat much recently
<ToddBrandt> sabotage: I just need to know what moblin-settings-daemon should do when the gtk_theme and icon_theme change
<sabotage> it's in the theme guide ToddBrandt ;)
<kyleN> ToddBrandt: regarding gtk_theme, it needs to do essentially what gnome-settings does
<ToddBrandt> ahh
<davidm> sabotage,  Any meeting in this channel can be monitored by mootbot :-)
<lool> ToddBrandt: I suspect you need to do the same things as gnome-settings-daemon which is to set the xsettings
<lool> (I think)
<ToddBrandt> ok, I'll check out sab's doc then :)
<sabotage> and I sent you a copy a while back...probably should get you a newer version
<ToddBrandt> soudns good
<lool> Cool
<kyleN> unbelievable progress!
<sabotage> lool, a few other things are done too, but that's the gist of it
<lool> Ok, nice
<lool> Everybody fine with moving to next topic?
<kyleN> yes
<lool> [topic] lool to document versioning in the ppa into wiki
<MootBot> New Topic:  lool to document versioning in the ppa into wiki 
<sabotage> some env vars are also changed, and the X start scripts need to be updated too
<lool> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/PpaVersioning
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/PpaVersioning 
<lool> I cooked this rapidly, and I found it hard to summarize the key points; I'm taking critics to improve the page
<lool> I tried giving some concrete examples at the bottom for day to day questions: how do I version my upload
<davidm> lool, it's a nice first cut, thanks
<lool> If there is anybody who has any question about proper versioning, please talk to me and let me try to update the page to be clearer
<kyleN> lool, I'll be happy to critique it. I need to understand versions better anyway
<lool> Good
<lool> Oh, I need to mention dpkg --compare-versions
<kyleN> (no action needed ; )
<bfiller> same here
<lool> In particular, it would be nice if Moblin folks uploading to the ppa could tell me if that disrupts their workflow or if they are fine with the version numbering scheme
<lool> Ok; I'm going to move to last topic
 * rustyl_ reads the link
<lool> rustyl_: I suggest you consider its usefulness when faced with your next uploads to the ppa and yell at me for the cases which are not covered
<lool> (But please read it now nevertheless ;)
<lool> [topic] overwriting changes in ppa packages, revisit this topic next week with Intel developers present.
<MootBot> New Topic:  overwriting changes in ppa packages, revisit this topic next week with Intel developers present. 
<lool> Ok, last week we briefly complained on this front, but most Intel folks where away
<bspencer> cause we knew you'd be complaining
<bspencer> so we hid
<lool> Naturally
<rustyl_> ok, i'll read through it... but right off the bat i don't see documentation about dealing with moblin packages (i.e. stuff that is not in hardy, and that we don't add ubuntu specific patches, but just keep uploading the next version right off moblin)
<lool> rustyl_: That's actually also what creates the problem we should discuss now
<lool> Basically Moblin folks have commit access to moblin git repositories and do changes their; it's their canonical source tree
<lool> Then, they decide to publish and push to the ppa
<rustyl_> from the sprint... my understanding was that for moblin packages... if you work off the moblin repositry, and upload exactly what is in the repo, then you don't have to worry about clobbering
<lool> It happened that moblin git trees where pushed as it to the ppa
<rustyl_> i.e. you have a change, you check it into the moblin repo and the push the package
<lool> rustyl_: Well that's not true
<rustyl_> lool, how?
<lool> The problem is other people than moblin folks are also working with the ppa
<lool> They grab packages from the ppa, change them (add a fix for instance), try to think of sending the patch immediately to moblin
<rustyl_> again... we can change the plan, but my understanding from the sprint was that moblin development would happen on moblin
<lool> Starting from there, anything can happen: the patch can be rejected, the patch can be forgotten for a while etc.
<bspencer> lool, if they send a patch to moblin they can get a quick turn-around on us uploading to moblin and pushing a new version to ppa
<GrueMaster> sometimes.
<GrueMaster> Not always.
<bspencer> but if the patch is not moblin-friendly or whatever, then you are right that it can stall
<bfiller> bspencer: part of the problem is sometimes we need a quicker turnaround
<lool> rustyl_: It's entirely possible to do it like this, but IMO that's only feasible if anybody can commit to the canonical source
<lool> bspencer: That's in the perfect world, but you can't guarantee it
<bfiller> so we've been pushing the fix to the ppa and sending patches to moblin
<bspencer> bfiller, I know where you are coming from.  When we have a patch, we want it quick
<lool> bspencer: It might happen that late night hacking are pushed to the ppa first and the patch only comes the next day leaving plenty of time for another push to happen from another source
<bspencer> ok... so suggestions?
<bfiller> possible solution: can some canonical people have commit access to git like you guys have to launchpad projects?
<bspencer> if I update a moblin package, how will I know if I should push it to the PPA?
<lool> Either 1) give commit access to ubuntu-mobile members to all moblin git trees: allows to commit to the canonical source tree immediately all the time
<lool> OR 2) never push directly from git to ppa, always check what the ppa carries and merge with what you planned to upload
<lool> OR 3) move to bzr haha
<kyleN> 3) +1 ;)
<rustyl_> 1) is chaos that doesn't work
<lool> rustyl_: How so?
<bspencer> lool,  even internally we have been tightening #1) to only a few select maintainers
<lool> rustyl_: Everybody has commit to the ubuntu-mobile bzr branches
<rustyl_> how can you stabilize anything when you have so many hands in the pot
<lool> rustyl_: We can yell at someone committing something wrong and revert it easily
<rustyl_> image if linus granted unfettered write access to the kernel
<bfiller> rustyl_: what needs to be controls is the pushes to the PPA
<lool> rustyl_: The number of hands in the pot doesn't change with limiting commit access to the trees: everybody uploads to the PPA already
<bfiller> rustyl_: folks needs to make sure it is tested against Hardy and works properly
<lool> rustyl_: I don't think comparing to linux is fair here
<bfiller> bspencer: your question is very important: when should package be pushed to PPA
<lool> rustyl_: But then, you realize everybody has upload rights to the ppa, so effectively publishing power
<rustyl_> ok, for a minute lets talk about the anybody uploads to the ppa so you need to make sure you are not clobbering thing
<GrueMaster> I concur with the need for testing before pushing. 
<bfiller> bspencer: I think we need strict rules around this as PPA is supposed to be stable
<bspencer> I guess that either we have to open our repos to write access (not our preference) or take the hit in verifying that when we push to PPA we have merged new changes (our headache)
<lool> I think it makes sense to have the same power higher in the chain
<lool> +1 on bfiller 
<rustyl_> so the idea is that a person always pulls the source package and does a diff with the real source tree?
<rustyl_> and then merges in the changes?
<lool> bspencer: I think it would help to follow 2) if moblin at a real release process
<lool> Not particularly aimed at bspencer BTW
<bspencer> bfiller, you mean you don't want a broken mobile-basic-home checked in?
<lool> If moblin would say, release tarballs of its projects, without any packaging
<bfiller> bspencer: you could say that :)
<lool> The act of uploading it to a packaged repo could be kept separate from the upstream source drops
<rustyl_> if all packages only applied patches (from the debian directory) then this would be easier
<lool> We could review new upstream source code drops and decide to push them separately from doing incremental packaging fixes
<lool> rustyl_: That's the plan anyway
<rustyl_> but when people are actually modifying random files in the source then it's more difficult
<lool> rustyl_: At least for hildon packages, we decided to follow this path
<rustyl_> but that's now what's happening right now
<rustyl_> for example, the changes i clobbered were not in patches
<lool> rustyl_: We can make that a part of the solution
<rustyl_> that would make me feel better
<rustyl_> i can see just ignoring any of the package from the moblin sources... it doesn't really matter if a tarball is uploaded or not, anybody can checkout the source on a tag and nuke the debian directory
<lool> Ok; so I understand moblin as upstream doesn't want to give us commit access, we ranked 1) out definitely?
<rustyl_> lool, no, that's not what i am saying
<lool> I think most UME folks would be in favor of 1) naturally :)
<rustyl_> lool, we do give commit rights to people actively working on a project
<lool> Ok
<lool> The proposal to give everybody commit is rejected though, right?
<rustyl_> lool, I am not comfortable with write access to any arbitrary person that might be working on ubuntu mobile in some form or fashion
<lool> Let's look at how we can do 2) properly then
<lool> Are there objections to the tarball releaes concept I propose?
<lool> Something like moblin commiting $next version on one side and then other people looking at whether this version is fit for the ppa?
<bfiller> lool: so basically you mean do an apt-get source from the ppa, make your mods, then upload the source package to ppa?
<rustyl_> no objections other then we shouldn't wait till moblin provides tarballs... developers can just checkout the source off a tag to get a given release
<lool> bfiller: that would be the day to day process
<lool> bfiller: And if you produce an upstream patch, send it upstream
<Mithrand1r> rustyl_: then the .tar.gz won't have the same md5sum, which is slightly bad.
<bfiller> rustyl_: assuming git projects have tags for corresponding PPA release, then don't always
<lool> rustyl_: We need tarballs in the process because of the way source packages are built (of a .tar.gz + .diff.gz usually)
<lool> rustyl_: It's best if everybody can agree on the tarball
<rustyl_> Mithrand1r, i agree that providing tarball releases is a good idea, and moblin will do it, but i don't want people looking at me saying "we are blocked because of moblin"
<lool> rustyl_: Also, tags are not always properly done
<davidm> Five minute warning......
<lool> davidm: thanks
<davidm> NP
<rustyl_> one issue... who will do the initial debianization of all the moblin stuff?
<bfiller> rustyl_: agreed. How about moblin always tags releases and pushes the tarball?
<lool> rustyl_: We'll just copy over the debian/ we currently use
<bspencer> lool, we've improved our tagging.  If you find inconsistencies, please holler
<rustyl_> lool, ok
<lool> rustyl_: To be clean, we repack some moblin tarballs to drop the upstream debian/
<lool> It would be top notch if moblin could be outputting tarballs without any debian/
<lool> bspencer: Ok
<lool> A while ago, I suggested this be codified in a moblin release process
<rustyl_> we will also start looking into fixing up moblin to provide project tarballs with md5 sums
<lool> That would be nice
<lool> Ok, how do we action that?
<lool> rustyl_: Who would be working on this on moblin?
<rustyl_> lool, we have started tagging, but you might find a project that didn't get the memo... which would be a bug
<lool> We also need to pass the word to developers / packagers
<lool> rustyl_: Ok, will report as I see git
<lool> *fit
<davidm> One minute warning
<davidm> Can extend if necessary, just letting everyone know.
<lool> Everybody agrees that we want moblin to move to an unified (documented?) release process where they output tarballs without debian/ and people with upload rights to the ppa check each new upstream release before upload?  with debian/patches/ in the source packages
<lool> (I propose we extend by 10 minutes max to list actions)
<rustyl_> lool, i agree
<bspencer> rustyl_, we have a big mtg at 10
<lool> I propose an action to document the release process at moblin
<bspencer> no?
<lool> Who would take it on moblin side?
<lool> I can help, but I can't bless it
 * rustyl_ you can assign the action to me
<lool> [action] rustyl_ (+ lool if necessary) document release process for Moblin modules
<MootBot> ACTION received:  rustyl_ (+ lool if necessary) document release process for Moblin modules 
<lool> We revisit this next week and spread the word about the new processes?
<rustyl_> sounds like a plan
<lool> Cool
<lool> Anybody got something to add on the topic?
<lool> Perfect, everybody is happy!  :-P
<lool> Any other last minute topic?  seems not
<lool> About to close the meeting...
<lool> Thanks to everybody for attending!
<lool> [endmeeting]
 * rustyl_ runs to the next meeting
<lool> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 18:02.
<davidm> Thanks lool for running this thing
 * lool leaves for dinner
 * ToddBrandt gets breakfast
<mawhalen> lool: if I'm on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mobile, choose bugs, how do I see the UME tag?  Maybe I'm not in the right place?  thx.
<mawhalen> lool: or maybe that is a really stupid question since when you choose bugs it says - Bugs related to Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded developers
<mawhalen> lool: so never mind
<lool> mawhalen: The ume tag is global to the Ubuntu packages
<lool> mawhalen: let me forward the email I sent to Don
<lool> mawhalen: There you go
<lool> mawhalen: You can see the tags on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<lool> (there are too many tags to show on https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<lool> Does Mohamed Abbas IRC?
<patm> mawhalen, are you there
<mawhalen> patm: just back
<mawhalen> patm: I was just going to go ping Jay about the cb boot issue - be right back
<patm> mawhalen, thanks
<patm> I was trying on moblin channel
<mawhalen> patm: there is a private bug but someone was going to open a ume bug, so I'm tracking it down
<smagoun> mawhalen: I opened that bug (in image creator), someone at Intel made the bug private without explanation
<mawhalen> smagoun: patm I'm going into a meeting, will follow up on email
<patm> mawhalen, bug says bios v69 resolves the issue
<cookie_> hello
<cookie_> Just curious...what is the status of ubunut mobile
<cookie_> anybody using it and on what devices?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-07
<StevenK> rustyl_: You were talking about libva. I'm working on it, but is there anywhere I can download a pristine upstream tarball from?
<rustyl_> StevenK, i don't know about tarball releases, but you can clone the upstream repository from freedesktop
<StevenK> rustyl_: I'd rather avoid numbering a release 0.28~git20080307-0ubuntu1 if I can help it. :-)
<rustyl_> i'm poking through the freedesktop site, and not finding any releases... just the source repository
<StevenK> And was I right that 0.28 hasn't hit the git repo yet?
<rustyl_> StevenK, yea... looks that way
<rustyl_> we have copy of the repo on moblin... let me make sure these guys are not doing something funny
<rustyl_> StevenK, nope, the tree on moblin only contains the freedesktop code + packaging
<rustyl_> StevenK, you would need to take it up with Waldo and Calvin... my team doesn't touch libva, but i would have expected them to keep their own repository up to date
<StevenK> rustyl_: Okay, should I just mail the both of them directly?
<rustyl_> I would, and i think Tobin (GrueMaster or whatever his nick is) should be able to help you... so email all three
<StevenK> Okay, thanks.
<dholbach> good morning
<lool> dholbach: Wow you're actually reading the MobileAndEmbedded/* wiki pages we're creating!
<dholbach> lool: I get an email for every non-trivial wiki edit and I search through them for a couple of things that interest me
<lool> dholbach: I see
<lool> dholbach: I'm afraid our wiki pages have grown slightly messy over time; apart of that I'd be happy to hear if we can improve on some fronts
<dholbach> lool: it'd be nice to merge with UbuntuDevelopment and PackagingGuide wherever possible
<dholbach> apart from that I didn't take a look at the whole MobileAndEmbedded namespace lately
<dholbach> if I see anything worth fixing, I'll let you know :)
<lool> dholbach: I kind of guessed we would be duplicating some existing info; it was easiest to do this on the short term and to give specific mobile examples, but you're right, we should merge as much as possible
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in 7 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<dholbach> lool: do you know who of you guys takes care of bluetooth stuff?
<dholbach> there are a few items on http://daniel.holba.ch/really-fix-it
<lool> dholbach: Dunno; I played with the binary packages for my own needs, but didn't really touch the sources
<lool> dholbach: I think Mithrandir and StevenK looked into them a couple of times, but I have no idea who's exactly bluetooth dude
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> some of them are in the sponsoring queue
<Asad2005> Is there an ubuntu version for HTC p3300 mobile
<amitk> tonyespy: your LUM tree is probably not upto date. I already pushed the v9 patch to LUM a few days ago. So I was hoping that your fix would be an increment to that.
<tonyespy> amitk: i cloned it last nite...  again, i renamed the 8686_v9 dir to 8686_wlan which is why one of the patches wholesale deletes the /8686_v9 dir
<amitk> tonyespy: I missed that line in your email.. sorry
<tonyespy> amitk: no problem...
<amitk> tonyespy: could you split the patch into two though, one that changes the directory name and another that fixes working with N-M
<tonyespy> amitk: i thought i mailed you three patches... one that adds /8686_wlan ( fully works with nm ), one incremental to that, and the final patch removes /8686_v9.
<tonyespy> amitk: i don't know how to do the rename any other way
<amitk> tonyespy: then I must be going blind... bear with me while I go back and check
<tonyespy> amitk: no problem...  "and i think i'm going blind" is a great song on the 1st or 2nd kiss record ( i know great song and kiss is a bit of an oxymoron )!  ;)
<amitk> tonyespy: hehe... Gmail managed to inline all three patches without any separation, so it looked like one huge patch
<tonyespy> amitk: gotta luv g00gl3!
<dholbach> I'm glad for the last UDS we didn't stick to the "Oh, we can do KISS on Halloween" and I went with the pimp costume instead
<tonyespy> dholbach: pimp costume?????  ;)
<dholbach> hang on
<amitk> dholbach: you mean that red one?
<dholbach> tonyespy, amitk: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1219
<dholbach> yeah
<tonyespy> dholbach:  how did i manage to miss all of that nonsense!!!
<dholbach> I've no idea where you guys where on Halloween evening - it was a great night :)
<tonyespy> dholbach: certainly looks like it was!   actually, i think i went to a friend's party that nite... oh well, we're certain to have fun in prague, but probably no costumes required!
<dholbach> it wasn't required :)
<amitk> tonyespy: streaking might land you in prison :=p
<amitk> tonyespy: can I bother you again to send each patch attached to a separate email?
<tonyespy> amitk: ok, will re-mail you the patches one at a time...
<tonyespy> amitk: re: streaking...  i'll save that for southern italy where i'm headed after uds!
<amitk> tonyespy: thanks
<amitk> tonyespy: yeah.... italy is fine with it, especially in summer 
<dholbach> tonyespy: nice
<tonyespy> amitk: da patches are in the mail
<GrueMaster> tonyespy ping
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-08
<martin_> any devices i can install ubuntu-mobile on
<martin_> can i install ubuntu mobile on an openmoko compatible device
<martin_> join #ubuntu-devel
<vivijim> .
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-03-09
<Odd-rationale> Does anyone know whether ubuntu mobile can run on a Siemans SX66? Specs: http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/siemens-sx66-at-t/4507-6452_7-31256904.html?tag=sub Thanks!
<nrp> Odd-rationale: afaik, ubuntu-mobile is currently x86 only
<nrp> that phone is an ARM
<Odd-rationale> nrp: OK. Thanks!
 * nrp just got ubuntu mobile running on his OLPC
<dns53> does anyone know if the image-creator can be used to create an image for the eeepc?
<dns53> hello
<kennyyu> hi there, i'm new to this and i want to know if there is already mozilla in the existing source code of ubuntu mobile?
<kennyyu> thanks :)
<kennyyu> joint #midbrowser
<david88_lin> msg nickserv register 1234
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-02
<rdh> hell
<rdh> hl;g
<davmor2> Guys in Jaunty Netbook remix I have a few questions and suggestions and some graphical bugs I'll add later.  Questions why are there so many dupes in apps? You have 2 dictionaries and 2 email clients.  Why are there a whole bunch of touch screen stufff when I don't know of a touch screen netbook (there may be one, just never heard of it)? Why is it not LPIA and i386 instead?  Suggestions Put the installer in favourit
<lool> davmor2: You might want to discuss this with StevenK or njpatel
<lool> davmor2: LPIA isn't that useful currently and it causes some compat issues; for instance some users complaiend they can't easily install the skype i386 .debs
<davmor2> lool: Thanks for the feedback :)
<davmor2> lool: Seems strange not to use the atoms power saving features though I thought that was the whole difference?  But then I also suppose that powersaving has moved on and battery life might be extended in that manner too :)
<lool> davmor2: Which power savings features did you have in mind exactly?
<davmor2> lool: No I'm saying I thought that was the main difference between i386 and lpia
<lool> davmor2: It's not the case; lpia is just tuned slightly differently at the toolchain level: it's targetting i686 instead of i486 (what i386 targets)
<lool> davmor2: We plan to go further with kermit
<davmor2> lool: ah okay cool
<crevette> hello there
<crevette> can someone test latest bluez version pushed on my ppa (https://edge.launchpad.net/~bmillemathias/+archive/ppa) 
<crevette> the previous was crashy
<davmor2> Guys graphical icon bug is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/336633
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336633 in mobile-meta "Jaunty: Netbook-Remix Poorly displayed icons" [Undecided,New]
<ian_brasil_> what is kermit?
<tomodachi> its a frog
<tomodachi> a puppy from a famous tv-series
<ian_brasil_> maybe lool meant koala?
<davmor2> tomodachi: try a Muppet or Puppet rather than puppy :)
<tomodachi> :)
<tomodachi> i wish i could spell
<tomodachi> :)
<tomodachi> that's what i ment
<tomodachi> both puppet
<tomodachi> and muppet
<tomodachi> :)
<lool> ian_brasil: jaunty jackalope => we upload to jaunty, intrepid ibex => we upload to intrepid, kermit koala => we upload to kermit
<lool> ian_brasil: Which is why I say "kermit", not "koala"
<NCommander> I thought it was karmic.
<lool> Right, sorry just checked
<lool> It's *karmic*
<lool> Which is why I confused people here  :-)
<lool> This is what happen when you joke about the name of the next ubuntu, and forget which one is the right one :)
 * NCommander hopes when we get to P the animal will be a Phoenix
<lool> Wow speculation for 2.5 years ahead
<lool> You have time I think
<ian_brasil> well i like kermit a lot more than karmic anyway
<StevenK> But kermit isn't a description
<StevenK> ... it's a protocol
 * ogra thought it was a frog 
<StevenK> It's both
<davmor2> StevenK: ping
<juliux> ogra: are you comeing to cebit?
<juliux> ogra: we need you there;)
<juliux> and playya wants to hack with you;)
<ogra> juliux, if you arrange the next ubucon at c-base i'm willing to make a deal ;)
<juliux> ogra: forgot c-base;9
<juliux> ogra: it will be in goettingen again
<ogra> :(((
<ogra> we were there with the whole dev team, they all were thrilled incl. mark 
<ogra> we really should do one there, if not this one, next one then :)
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-03
<GrueMaster> s/#ubuntu-qa/#ubuntu-quality/
<lool> GrueMaster: what about assurance?  :)
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-04
<crevette> hello
<crevette> I'm looking for brave people to test latest bluetooth update for jaunty (4.32), it is working for me, but I'd like to double check
<sof> Hi 
<sofi1> Hi
<sofi1> Does any1 know a calibration tool to calibrate the touch screen on samsung Q1 ultra
<sofi1> ??
<sofi1> I went on ogra's blog : http://ograblog.wordpress.com/2008/10/03/the-ubuntu-mobile-beta-images/
<sofi1> It shows me a calibration tool...Does any1 knows what it is called ?
<ian_brasil> sofil: i think that tool will be for the next version of ubuntu..there were some problems upstream so the guys still use evas
<ian_brasil> evtouch
<ian_brasil> sorry
<sof> I know that the Ubuntu MID version for Samsung Q1 ultra works perfectly I dont know how they got the calibration right 
<ian_brasil> this device was the reference for MID so i would expect it to work
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-05
<ian_brasil> just upgraded my laptop to jaunty ..no problems..no crashes...nothing..this absolutely rocks guys
<Scott_Dude25> I have a question about Ubuntu Mobile.. it says it is embeddable and is in flash.. does this mean it can be embedded in a webpage and accessed through a browser or am I misunderstanding this
<ian_brasil> Scott_Dude25: an old UI was done in flash..it proved too heavy on the battery for real life use
<persia> Meeting minutes now available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2009/20090305
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-06
<asdfasdfa> hello
<asdfasdfa> i have and answer
<asdfasdfa> can somebody help me right here?
<asdfasdfa> anyone here¿
<asdfasdfa> bye
<mkrufky> ChickenCutlass: suddently more heads in your netbook tree than I recall
<mkrufky> ChickenCutlass: i want the abi-22 head, right?
<mkrufky> (assuming so for now ...  if thats wrong, then we can cherryy-pick)
<mkrufky> hello, ChickenCutlass1
<ChickenCutlass1> mkrufky: hello
<mkrufky> ChickenCutlass1: abi-22 is the correct head to build changesets against, right?
<ChickenCutlass1> mkrufky: yes
<mkrufky> ok, just checking
<mkrufky> i'll have a pull request for you within the hour
<ChickenCutlass1> mkrufky: ok
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-03-07
<Ko_deZ> Hi. I have made a car-computer. I would like to run some kind of linux on it. It is a i386 cpu, and I have GPS and wifi connected. The MID ubuntu version looks promising, but I cannot figure out where to get an i386 version to test. Any pointers?
<zany_001> hello
<zany_001> anyone on?
<zany_001> i was wondering how i can find out if ubuntu mobile will run on an iPaq, as I am looking to buy one
<zany_001> also how easy is it to make custom themes for it?
<zany_001> and finally can it ssh login to other normal PCs and run programs on other comps with linux, like what you can do with normal PCs?
<Zic> c/lose
<ian_brasil_> just noticed the links to the images on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile give 404
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-10
<ian_brasil> how will ubuntu arm handle Ubuntu One? ..couchdb is pretty resource intensive 
<ian_brasil> for a mobile device
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-03-11
<persia> ian_brasil: Given that some folk run Ubuntu on 600MHz i386, I think running on 800MHz armel is unlikely to be an issue.
<lifeless> we should start a pool on poulsbo
<persia> What sort of pool?
<lifeless> a gambling pool
<GrueMaster> lifeless: What are the stakes
<lifeless> on something like: when[if] driver support will be done so that X can update the drivers
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> I give it a few months.
<GrueMaster> Won't be in Lucid.
 * persia tries to alter the basis of the game to make the pool unwinnable
<lifeless> persia: heh
<lifeless> GrueMaster: so there is some interesting research ineconomics
 * GrueMaster gambles with insider information.
<lifeless> on using trading schemes to make estimates like this
 * GrueMaster has friends in places of knowledge.  
<GrueMaster> Although the chances of support for the existing SCH may be limited.
<persia> \o/
<lifeless> GrueMaster: what do you mena
<lifeless> if you can say
<GrueMaster> Just referring to a friendly discussion I had at the local computer store with a former co-worker that knows things.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I mean 'existing SCH may be limited'
<GrueMaster> yep
<lifeless> do yo mean something like 'existing machines might get an open 2d driver but not 3d'
<lifeless> or '..'
<GrueMaster> Meaning that Intel is moving on.
<GrueMaster> Next Gen stuff.
<lifeless> I would love it if they did that
<lifeless> and did a code drop of the pouslbo drivers
<lifeless> :)
<GrueMaster> The driver is no longer in the hands of Tungsten Graphics.  But back support is questionable when they re-release.
<GrueMaster> When I worked on the system, the chipset wasn't that bad.  HD video without breaking a sweat.
<GrueMaster> But the code sucked.
<GrueMaster> It was essentially forked from the DRM & X support found in FC6.
<GrueMaster> But that was last I worked on it - 2 years ago.
<lifeless> so its now Intels IP and they have the choice of releasing?
<GrueMaster> Not necessarily.  The IP is still owned by PowerVR.  Just what can and can't be released has finally gotten better defined.
<GrueMaster> Kind of the same with the i915 driver series.  There is stuff the chips support that aren't in the driver, but no one in the open source community cares.  Mainly Digital restrictions, etc.
